# Got To Tell Some One On craigslist



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

I found a 11amp Milwaukee Sazall for $50 All it had was a few scuff marks. Dang that was a good'un


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*I'm holding my breath......*

on another item.. Missed out on a free table saw too........It's a oldie but a goodie and not a cheap one. I blinked on that one and I was #3 if the other two stutter it'll be mine.

http://nashville.craigslist.org/tls/1508815259.html


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

John,
That looks to me like a small Delta bench top DP. I have one just like it and love it, easy to move out of the way and store. I have been wanting to make a bench with an insert so i can switch from my small benchtop BS to the DP. If it were me i would snatch that DP up unless you don't feel you have a use for it.


----------



## jonymahnty (Dec 14, 2009)

*Some one On craigslist*

When i saw this image first laugh on it.

How can it possible to made it for wooden further plans.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

jonymahnty said:


> When i saw this image first laugh on it.
> 
> How can it possible to made it for wooden further plans.




What did he say???????:no::huh:


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*craigslist treasure.. Just got off the phone...*

I didn't think it was a bad deal for $50.. Honest *****...My wife taught me that just wait one with your name on it is out there.















garryswf said:


> John,
> That looks to me like a small Delta bench top DP. I have one just like it and love it, easy to move out of the way and store. I have been wanting to make a bench with an insert so i can switch from my small benchtop BS to the DP. If it were me i would snatch that DP up unless you don't feel you have a use for it.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

50 bucks ?!?!? I'd say you got a super deal!!


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*I do things a bit different......*

I saw that for $50 and I knew it would be gone FAST.. I sent the guy $50 cash and he got it today. I told him I'll see him after Christmas. craigslist rule #1 jump on it quick or it's gone..



JohnK007 said:


> 50 bucks ?!?!? I'd say you got a super deal!!


----------

